# Lightroom 4 Problem



## bgran8 (Oct 24, 2013)

I recently upgraded my MacBook Pro and iMac to OS X Mavericks and am having an issue with Lightroom 4. I have searched for a solution without and luck and am hoping someone can help me solve this issue. Basically, the sliders in the Develop Module look different than before. The sliders under the HSL section have no color to them (see attached picture). It looks the same on both the MacBook Pro and the iMac.

Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2013)

Expect to see lots of strange things happen with a new OS. I'd reinstall LR4 first to see if that fixes it, if not, get LR5, since a new OS is not likely to support old software.


----------



## bgran8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I've been holding off on Lightroom 5 because I don't see enough of a benefit to upgrade, but maybe that is the solution.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2013)

bgran8 said:


> Thanks for the response. I've been holding off on Lightroom 5 because I don't see enough of a benefit to upgrade, but maybe that is the solution.


Reinstall LR4 first. Assuming you did a in place upgrade of the OS, some necessary file may have been overwritten I always do a clean OS install with a new version.


----------



## Swphoto (Oct 25, 2013)

I just checked, and I have the same issue.

I found this on Adobe's site: http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/sliders-lightroom-all-white-look.html

And this: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/2013/10/23/lightroom-compatible-os-x-mavericks


----------



## bgran8 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for those links. Looks like I'm stuck with it unless I upgrade to LR5.


----------

